# Death on Deso - Wire Fence Rapid



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

From the Salt Lake Tribune

My condolences to the family and friends.

************************************************

BY BOB MIMS
THE SALT LAKE TRIBUNE
First published Jun 01 2011 08:42AM
Updated 4 hours ago
The victim of a Green River drowning has been identified as a Tucson, Ariz., woman.

The Grand County Sheriff’s Department on Wednesday said Shirley Palmer, 73, drowned when her inflatable kayak flipped on the river’s Wire Fence Rapids about 11:30 a.m. Tuesday.

The incident occurred about 37 miles upriver from the eastern Utah town of Green River.

Deputy Louis Manson said that other members of the kayak outing were able to recover Palmer in about 15 minutes after she flipped, but attempts to revive her on the scene, and later at the Swasey Takeout, were unsuccessful.

************************************************

EDIT - Post from UtahRafters on attempted CPR at Wire Fence and Swaseys:



> Definitely sad. There is a massive hole on the bottom left right now that might hold a swimmer for a while.
> 
> Guessing they had someone conducting CPR the entire time, i.e. not start and stop. Nonetheless, that would be in the range of 3-4 hours of compressions. Hope never to be in that position.


----------



## danodamano (May 7, 2011)

That's horrible news. I was just getting ready to ask for any updates on Deso. I have a permit for the 28th and would like to know of changes at this level. Any recent runners with updaters would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

